# Esophageal Manometry



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get the test results back from one of these tests?I had it two weeks ago tomorrow and I still have not received any results. I have emailed my GI and hope to hear back from her tomorrow.Just wondering. The suspense is killing me.Jleigh


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Two weeks is certainly enough time to get the test results back. They really should have them within a few days. Most places that do manometry read them themselves. I would call the docs office and tell them you are anxiously awaiting the results. If you don't hear from them, call again the next day. Good luck, hope everything is okay. That is one nasty test isn't it? I have had it about 3 or 4 times. Yuk!


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Ack! Why did you have to have it so many times?I thought once was all you needed? I hope I don't have to have it again







I got a reply from the doctor's office. They said they have not received the results yet but will "look into it" for me.Jleigh


----------

